# Edibles 💚 (gummies)



## TheNukeHead (Nov 17, 2021)

I've made made cookies, brownies, muffins, and even cooked regular meals with cannibutter. So I decide to try my hand at gummies. Not quite as easy and a little more messy but, they should be quite potent as I infused almost an oz of larf to Coconut oil from my last grow.

Wish me luck! This could be a long night after this taste test✌


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I've made made cookies, brownies, muffins, and even cooked regular meals with cannibutter. So I decide to try my hand at gummies. Not quite as easy and a little more messy but, they should be quite potent as I infused almost an oz of larf to Coconut oil from my last grow.
> 
> Wish me luck! This could be a long night after this taste test✌
> View attachment 282515
> ...


Tell us more please 
Can you post a thread or even here on your Gummie methods 
Step by step for the Novice person 
Thanks.  What method of extraction did you use and I assume you reduced it then transfer it to the oil?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

So How were they?


----------



## TheNukeHead (Nov 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tell us more please
> Can you post a thread or even here on your Gummie methods
> Step by step for the Novice person
> Thanks.  What method of extraction did you use and I assume you reduced it then transfer it to the oil?


So they turned out really well. Very potent as I expected but I only ate a quarter of one and I'm glad 
I will add my full recipe below✌









						Cannabis Infused Gummies Recipe (Coconut Oil) | Infused Eats
					

This very popular Cannabis Gummies recipe from RuffHouse Studios using marijuana Infused Coconut Oil will do the trick! Simple method using any flavor Jello.




					www.infusedeats.com
				




Here is where I got my molds Amazon.com: Marijuana Weed Pot Leaf Silicone Mold, 2 Pack Maple Leaf Candy Molds Silicone for Chocolate Jello Wax Ice: Home & Kitchen

Also if you have trouble finding liquid lichenin in your grocery, this is where I got mine as well





						Amazon.com : LorAnn Lecithin (liquid) 4 ounce Jar : Lecithin Nutritional Supplements : Health & Household
					

Amazon.com : LorAnn Lecithin (liquid) 4 ounce Jar : Lecithin Nutritional Supplements : Health & Household



					www.amazon.com


----------



## TheNukeHead (Nov 18, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> So they turned out really well. Very potent as I expected but I only ate a quarter of one and I'm glad
> I will add my full recipe below✌
> 
> 
> ...


I will say I used more bud than what they call for. Also for the novice, you should know that the process of mixing and dipping to molds must be done very quickly. So have everything out and ready when you begin the actual cooking. I also used a small crockpot to infuse instead of a water bath as it suggests but they turned out pretty much perfect. 

Happy Cooking my friends ✌


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I will say I used more bud than what they call for. Also for the novice, you should know that the process of mixing and dipping to molds must be done very quickly. So have everything out and ready when you begin the actual cooking. I also used a small crockpot to infuse instead of a water bath as it suggests but they turned out pretty much perfect.
> 
> Happy Cooking my friends ✌


Thanks we need an how to do Edies Thread that we can compile all the Great recipes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Maybe @pute can move or copy this to the 





						Marijuana Cuisine - Marijuana Recipes - Marijuana
					

Anything related to eating, drinking or cooking with marijuana.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thanks we need an how to do Edies Thread that we can compile all the Great recipes


Yep we have one LOL


----------



## TheNukeHead (Nov 18, 2021)

YES, please do! I have all kinds of other edible recipes I can post


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> YES, please do! I have all kinds of other edible recipes I can post


Well here is the link Post away





						Marijuana Cuisine - Marijuana Recipes - Marijuana
					

Anything related to eating, drinking or cooking with marijuana.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

I see you did already LOL


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

@ Roster, what did you want me to do?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Roster, what did you want me to do?


Never mind , Nukehead posted a link over in the edie thread
We all good  Thank You


----------

